# Gaming Chair von Secret Lab



## -MIRROR- (31. Dezember 2017)

Hey Leute,

ich bin auf die Firma Secret Lab gestoßen, die Gaming chairs herstellt und vertreibt. Bisher kannte ich nur Maxnomic und DxRacer als Hersteller guter Gaming chairs, aber die von Secret Lab scheinen auch sehr gut zu sein, nur sieht man die eher selten. Habs im Stream aus NA gesehen und da ich mir eh einen holen will, dachte ich, warum nicht einen von Secret Lab, die sehen auch sehr gut aus und ich kann nichts schlechtes über ihre Stühle finden, allerdings auch keine deutschen Testberichte oder Ähnliches. Hat jemand von euch schon einmal die Erfahrung mit Stühlen von Secret Lab machen dürfen bzw. hat sogar Ahnung davon inwiefern sie besser, schlechter oder gleich gut derer von Maxnomic zB sind?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Aerni (31. Dezember 2017)

kauf dir nen anständigen bürostuhl ,chefsessel oder sonstwas. kommste am ende günstiger, langlebiger und bequemer. oder haste angst beim zocken zu wenig seitenhalt zu haben und vom stuhl zu fallen?


----------



## -MIRROR- (31. Dezember 2017)

Wenn du nichts Produktives beizutragen hast, kannste dir besserwisserische Kommentare erst recht sparen. gaming chairs gehören zur Kategorie ''Chefsessel'' und ''Bürostühle''.


----------



## Schwarzseher (31. Dezember 2017)

Würde mal bei Youtube vorbeischauen.Denke da wirst du fündig.YouTube
Finde auch Geschmack ist was gefällt
Die dürfen nicht nur Youtuber unterm Poppes haben 

Edit1:Wo hat die Firma denn ihren Sitz?In England?
Edit2: Was hälst du von Nitro?Sind allerdings mit Stoff bezogen.Nitro Concepts S300 Gamingstuhl / Burostuhl / Schreibtischstuhl - Stealth Black: Amazon.de: Kuche & Haushalt

Guten Rutsch!


----------



## Sverre (1. Januar 2018)

Naja...Kunstleder ....Spielstuhl halt...

Secretlab TITAN chair: Any personal review? - Page 8 - www.hardwarezone.com.sg

[Review]Secretlab Titan, it just got bigger! - www.hardwarezone.com.sg


Ich benutze GamingChairs, aus der Kategorie Kindersitz, nur mit entspechender Hardware...
YouTube


----------



## -MIRROR- (2. Januar 2018)

Dass jedes Kunstleder nach ein paar Jahren reißt ist normal und weiß man, wenn man sich darauf einlässt. Mit echtem leder wäre der Stuhl nochmal deutlich teurer, aber das ist okay so. Ansonsten scheint der Titan X sehr gut verarbeitet und durchdacht, spricht mich auch mehr an, er wirkt dezenter und nicht so verspielt wie manch andere Gamingstühle. Weiß nicht, irgendwie macht Secretlab einen sehr guten Eindruck.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Januar 2018)

Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Edit2: Was hälst du von Nitro?Sind allerdings mit Stoff bezogen.Nitro Concepts S300 Gamingstuhl / Burostuhl / Schreibtischstuhl - Stealth Black: Amazon.de: Kuche & Haushalt


Hallo zusammen

Was den Nitro Concepts S300 anbelangt kannst du von mir Info aus erster Hand haben, allerdings keine Langzeiterfahrung da ich meinen erst heute bekommen habe.

Mein Hauptkaufargumente war eben der Microfaserbezug (Kunst- wie auch Echtlederbezüge ist nicht meine Welt) und die durchwegs sehr positiven Reviews.


Falls du was wissen willst > einfach fragen


----------



## Schwarzseher (3. Januar 2018)

Kann mir vorstellen das Stoff schon langlebiger ist.Ich habe auch einen Gamingstuhl aber von keinem namenhaften Hersteller und der löst sich langsam in seine Bestandteile auf,zumindest der Kunstlederbezug.So ist der Stuhl wirklich nicht schlecht,aber die Beschichtung(mehr ist das nicht)ist sowas von dünn,das muss sich irgendwann abreiben.Zumindest wenn man drauf sitzt und dafür ist ein Stuh ja wohl da.
Ach bei den Noble Chairs hab ich so meine Zweifel ob das bei der Kunstleder Variante lange hält weil`s dort auch so ein gelochtes Gewebe hat.
Deshalb würde ich auch eher zu einer Stoff Variante greifen denke ich.Nitro oder DX Racer bieten da ja sowas an.
Der Nitro hat ja auf Amazon(Will keine Schleichwerbung machen)Ganz gute Bewertungen.
Über Sinn und Zweck solcher Stühle mag man durchaus zweifeln,aber es geht ja auch ein wenig um Optik.
Edit:  @A.Meier-PS3
Kannst mir mal Erfahrungen mitteilen wenn du ihn aufgebaut und mal länger probegesessen hast


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Januar 2018)

Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Über Sinn und Zweck solcher Stühle mag man durchaus zweifeln,aber es geht ja auch ein wenig um Optik.


Das ganze Gejammere sie seien viel zu teuer, ergonomischer Blödsinn und was du nicht noch alles gehört hast, sind nichts weiter als Vorurteile. 

Für mich sind gute Gaming Chair´s bequeme Bürostühle mit ansprechender Optik. 


Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Edit:  @A.Meier-PS3
> Kannst mir mal Erfahrungen mitteilen wenn du ihn aufgebaut und mal länger probegesessen hast


Schreib ich später ein Bericht dazu


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Januar 2018)

Der versprochene Bericht :
Ich war heute rund 5h nahezu am Stück drauf und kann vermelden das es für mich passt. 

- Stoffbezug: Gut verarbeit, fühlt sich angenehm an.

- Polsterung: Da geht die Meinung von meiner besseren Hälfte und mir ausseinander:
Ihr ist die Polsterung zu hart , für mich ist es genau richtig  allerdings waren die alten Büro-Stühle auch sehr weich und ich denke die 30kg Unterschied beim Körpergewicht wird da sicher auch mitspielen.

Funktionen: Bis auf eine Kippfunktion alles da was man braucht.

Kopfkissen: Weich aber für meinen Geschmack etwas zu dick.

Lendenkissen: Deutlich härtet als das Kopfissen und auch relativ Dick

Stuhlgestell: Macht ein hochwertigen und massiven Eindruck und wird wohl kaum Probleme machen.

Armlehnen: Schön verstellbar, angenehm gepolstert aber mit einem Kunstlederüberzug.


Leider sind die Armlehnen aber auch mein einziger Negativpunkt:
Die Höhenverstellung hat ein gewisses Spiel und dies führt dazu wenn man dran stösst gelegentlich zu einem Schebern > etwas enger wäre eindeutig bessser gewesen.

Preis: Umgerechnet hab ich hier in der Schweiz ~215Euro bezahlt.


Mein Fazit:
Würde ich definitiv wieder kaufen.


----------



## Schwarzseher (4. Januar 2018)

Dankeschön.
Polsterung gibt sich bestimmt noch mit den Jahren.Besser am Anfang etwas härter als wenn das sofort durchgesessen ist.
Hat der keine Kippfunktion?Darauf würde ich ungern verzichten,auch wenn ich sie eher selten im Gebrauch habe,aber damit kann ich bei meinem auch die Neigung einstellen und bei einer bestimmten diese einrasten lassen.

Edit: Scheint er doch zu haben,hab noch mal geschaut:
Wippfunktion: max. 14°
Bei Amazon 250€


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Januar 2018)

Hab jetzt nochmals nach der Wippfunktion gesucht:
Lässt sich offenbar unten einstellen und aber Werk war da wohl die kleinste Einstung drin, aber diese 14° sind ganz schön wenig.


----------

